# Who would be willing to help me.........



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Now that we know there will not be any more kitties I would LOVE for someone to do a signature for me with the five of them.
I am braindead in the graphics department. I love so many of them on here esp. Desnbaby's with the film strip and there are others too but I haven't a clue as to how to do it! Anyone interested in making me one? I understand this is a crazy time of year and would have to wait till after the first......I can email pics to you.

I like Crystals a lot too with the kitty stamps!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sure I'll make one for you, no wait.  Just send me some pictures, names, and any specific theme, colors, etc. you want.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

debo said:


> Desnbaby's with the film strip


Thanks debo!


----------

